# mk3 2.0l pcv delete?



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried serching but this new search function sucks. I have an idea to delete the pcv system. If you have any comments suggestions or thoughts please post. Everything will help. Ok so this is my idea where the pcv hose goes into the motor i can get the bfi block off. maybe later i can add a catch can. now where the pcv valve connects to the valve cover i can maybe put a plug or filter. where the pcv valve connects to the intake tubing i can just pull the stock tubing off and place a plain piece of tube from my aftermarket intake to the tb. Is this a good idea. does it sound like itll work. is there any negative affects i may incounter. thanks


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Block of the block breather, fine..... 
Remove and cap your intake tube, ok..... 

But you do _not_ block off the valve cover. Well, you can if you like hot oil seeping out of your valve cover gasket, running down the back-side of your head, dripping on your exhaust manifold and turning your engine bay into a car-b-que.


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

ok so what do you suggest i do. i have seen in someones pic where they had like a little autozone filter on the valve cover. does that sound right or make sense also if i did do this and did everything correctly would you think there would be any negative effects


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

You can use one of those filters. It's not going to be filtering, but it will keep crap from getting in there and allow a pressure relief. 
Also keep in mind that as the rpms increase, so doesn't the amount of vapor/fumes. It's gonna stink when you turn your HVAC on.


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

so if i put a filter in the valve cover, block the intake tube, and use the bfi block off im good. also the stinky smell is this bc when you use the hvac it sucks air from inside the engine bay. also is it possibly that oil could over flow up through the valve cover filter


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Correct. Put your hand over the PVC valve an increase the rpms...you'll feel the blow-by increase. That's getting blown into your engine bay...which is sucked into your HVAC from the fan vent in the rain tray.


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

ok do you think there will be anything bad besides the smell if thats even bad


----------



## indianred2.0 (Aug 11, 2007)

The smell is bad, run your engine with the oil cap off and take a whiff. Now imagine that smell only 2x stronger and coming through your vents, especially when at traffic lights. 

PCV is there for a reason.


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

ok then ill leave it


----------



## rabbidGTI (Feb 16, 2005)

My problem is eliminating the oil in my intake tube. Does a large amount of that come from the crankcase or mostly the valve cover? For example if I blocked off the crankcase side of the breather and just left the intake side connected to my intake tube would the oil blow by be greatly reduced? Also has anyone ever just replaced their breather and had sucess in greatly reducing blow by? 

To help eliminate the smelly HVAC could one just extend a hose from the breather and put the little filter further away from the rain tray?


----------

